# What am i doing wrong?



## KILLER_K (Oct 30, 2007)

First off i have ATI Tool version 0.26. Now i have a ATI Sapphire x1800xt 512meg pci-express video card. I'm having nothing but issues after issues and i basically need some help. So first things i went to "Services" and disavled "ATI HotKey Poller" and "ATI Smart" from starting and rebooted the pc.

So i then stat up Ati Tool and goto settings and actifact scan settings and move the slider mid-ways to speed it up a bit. Then click find max memory and everything goes fine and it finds max mem at 855. That was fine and went to do the core and it said reset mem to default for a better result, so i did that. It starts off maybe 2 seconds later i lose video signal, so i reboot now my mouse will not move. So i completely power down the pc and restart it and everything is good to go. Now if i click the ATI Tool i get a mouse lock up and screen freeze instantly.

So now what am i doing wrong here? Do i need to go about this another way. What do i need to set or try differently this go around. Because right now i'm spending more time rebooting then actually getting anything tested. But i'm thinking it is just me.

Almost forgot to mention if i use CCC Overdrive it maxes on those settings 700/800 and runs 24/7 on that so i'm confused about this.

Good Day


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds like you are not uping the GPU voltage to regain stability...try it at 1.475 volts or even 1.5 with 100% fan


----------



## KILLER_K (Oct 30, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> sounds like you are not uping the GPU voltage to regain stability...try it at 1.475 volts or even 1.5 with 100% fan




So you are saying to get past the CCC Overdrive 700/800 specs which it doesn't need to give more volts to get that much overclock compared to the Ati Tool which crashed at 647 that i need to give it more volts? I'm a bit confused as if the Overdrive didn't need to give it more volts why should i have to in Ati Tool to get what the Overdrive gets with no volts added. I may just be looking at this wrong but that didn't make any sense to me as it didn't need no volts to get 700/800 but does in Ati Tool to get barely above 647.
{It says my VGPU is 1.275v stock, is this right?}

Next i need to know what this is referring too. As i also have Ati Tray Tool installed could this be what it is referring to?





And do i need to change any of these settings or leave them default?





Sorry for asking all these questions but i want to make sure i know what is causing this and to make sure it is done properly.

Good Day


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 30, 2007)

KILLER_K™ said:


> So you are saying to get past the CCC Overdrive 700/800 specs which it doesn't need to give more volts to get that much overclock compared to the Ati Tool which crashed at 647 that i need to give it more volts? I'm a bit confused as if the Overdrive didn't need to give it more volts why should i have to in Ati Tool to get what the Overdrive gets with no volts added. I may just be looking at this wrong but that didn't make any sense to me as it didn't need no volts to get 700/800 but does in Ati Tool to get barely above 647.
> {It says my VGPU is 1.275v stock, is this right?}
> 
> Next i need to know what this is referring too. As i also have Ati Tray Tool installed could this be what it is referring to?
> ...



when the CCC kicks in 3D it does increase the voltage.I believe it 3d voltage is 1.47 volts or somthing like that....So if you use just the atitool then it is a must to up the GPU voltage to at least the minimal 3D voltage.....try running voltage at 1.5 on GPU garantee you better results, but be sure you set fan to 100%...I ran my x1800's at the 1.545volts when using atitool to overclock.Good luck.

3


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 30, 2007)

atitool settings look ok but W1zzard recomends not to disable the service ...but you may need to....after you up the voltage then set clocks with first bullet bench with 3dm05 then select 2nd bullet and retest and see which performes better.


----------



## KILLER_K (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright thanks for the suggestions, here is where i am currently. I did the fan 100% and the vgpu @ 1.5 and it crashed at 803 core clocks. So i'm still trying to figure out what is the deal here.

Even tried the max voltage which it crashed even fast that way. Maybe this app doesn't like my card or something. Really hard to test, lock up, reboot , test. something has a issue with something somewhere.

I think i will give it a rest for right now.

Good Day


----------

